# What Is This Lid Band For?



## I Am The Bat (Jul 11, 2018)

I have not found any info on this band, any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## coreya (Jul 12, 2018)

It looks like a pretty generic newer band used with an insert (glass or other type) sometimes seen with a wire dome


----------



## I Am The Bat (Jul 13, 2018)

It is a bit larger than 4" and I got no results from modern repos. My band does not seem to be forced aged as that example and the raised bubble pattern around it makes it seem like something a bit more unique. Also no evidence that a wire was affixed to the inside rim.


----------



## klaatu (Aug 26, 2018)

It looks alot like the screw bands used on the A.G.Smalley & Co. amber quart jars (Red Book #2643-2646.


----------

